# Bonio Dog Biscuits



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

When I took Cali out the other day with my sis in law she brought some doggie biscuits for Cali and her dogs Cali seemed to enjoy them so i went out and bought her some bonio dog biscuits to seal the top of her kong with. But am wondering are these ok for her every once in a while?

Here are the ingredients: 
Composition:
Cereals (4.1% whole wheat), Oils and fats, Minerals, Milk and milk derivatives (7.7% milk)

Additives:
Nutritional additives:
IU/kg: Vit A: 9 000; Vit D3: 680; Vit E: 75
mg/kg: Fe(E1): 59; I(E2):7.3; Cu(E4): 7; Zn(E6):74
With antioxidants

am a bit confused because it is not too clear on percentages? as i said she won't be having them all the time


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by once in a while and if there are any cereal allergies involved. You must remember the general phrase cereal in ingredients means whatever is cheapest at the time. If your dog has an allergy it may be a case where the dog is allergic to one pack but not another as the cereal type changes. In my opinion, nothing really good for a dog in the biscuits but nothing really bad either. Better treats exist.

Just a history lesson as a point of interest. In 1860 an electician named James Spratt was in London where he saw street dogs being fed scraps including biscuits. He decided he could do better than bread and hard-tack biscuits, and he came up with a biscuit, shaped like a bone, made of wheat, vegetables, beetroot and beef blood. The dog food company thrived, and around 1890 he took it to the U.S. where it became "Spratt's Patent Limited". In the 1950s Spratt's became part of General Mills, and in 1960 it was bought by "Spillers" dog food company (a UK subsidiary of Purina which is owned by General Mills). Bonio is made by Spillers and they are very similar to the biscuits once manufactured by James Spratt, producer of what is thought to be the first commercial pet food.

Pointless information I know but may be of interest to someone.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I will get shot for this but mine just get whatever bag is cheapest on the treat front. Obv wouldn't touch with colourents in (ie Bakers/ Pedigree) A big bag lasts me months as they only really get them post walk and at bed time so one three times a day. 

If training I use Acana dog food or meat/ cheese/ chicken wings/ ham. They are raw fed dogs.

Personally I wouldnt worry unless you plan on using handfuls of the stuff a day.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

A Bonio now and then is highly unlikely to kill her  Obviously if she has any allergies to cereals that can be an issue though. There are better treats out there but for some reason all mine have loved Bonios. Rupe couldn't have them once we figured out he was allergic though.

ETA: One of my brothers also loves Bonios. Used to nick them out of the dogs cupboard and eat them lol.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Cali Isn't allergic to them i just didn't want her having them if they were similar to the likes of bakers. I will only be giving maybe one or two a day


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Back in the days when all you fed a dog was meat and biscuit (and never heard of allergies)
A bonio every now and then was the main treat


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I use gravy bones. Yes they're full of crap, but one before bed isn't going t kill them. We eat crap too, chocolate, crisps etc. For usual treats I use fruit, apple, blueberry etc. But a gravy bone a day isn't doing them any harm.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lyceum said:


> I use gravy bones. Yes they're full of crap, but one before bed isn't going t kill them. We eat crap too, chocolate, crisps etc. For usual treats I use fruit, apple, blueberry etc. But a gravy bone a day isn't doing them any harm.


Can dogs have berrys  i didnt know this! I always have frozen ones for smoothies and stuff lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Can dogs have berrys  i didnt know this! I always have frozen ones for smoothies and stuff lol


Muddy picks his own given the chance


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Cali is going to be one spoilt poochie berrys and biscuits


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Just think of all the junk we eat as treats, these are probably quite healthy in comparison!

I'm afraid to say, 'biscuit' is the word my dog knows better than any other.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I wasn't keen but Heidi found Bonio's via the Animal Charity shop and now there's a box in her cupboard.

We go there to get new teddys'. She chooses the teddy and the kind lady likes to treat her. She has a sensitive tum so I always say "no" but I was too slow and she pinched half another dog's. 
I was convinced it would upset her but it didnt so Bonio earned it's place in her cupboard. 
She has about one a week.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Just done Cali a Kong for tea with the usual kibble little slices of cocktail sausages and bonio biscuit at the top wedged in with peanut butter ....................oh wow she is very quiet!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> Personally I wouldnt worry unless you plan on using handfuls of the stuff a day.


This is my attitude to treats.

I look on them as exactly that, treats. People allow their kids bags of crisps, chocolate, sweets etc. To me Dog treats are the same principle. My two's fave are gravy bones.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

soulful dog said:


> Just think of all the junk we eat as treats, these are probably quite healthy in comparison!
> 
> I'm afraid to say, 'biscuit' is the word my dog knows better than any other.


"Wanna Biscuit?" is always guaranteed to bring my two muppets tearing into the kitchen. :skep: They get a few before bed in return for a "sit" , "lie" and "hi-five".


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Can dogs have berrys  i didnt know this!


Just for interest 
[youtube_browser]MTIPCu9Gii4[/youtube_browser]

Only one of our dogs will eat strawberries. With the others you are more likely to find them crushed/splattered over a carpet if you let them have them so be careful


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Goblin said:


> Just for interest
> [youtube_browser]MTIPCu9Gii4[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Only one of our dogs will eat strawberries. With the others you are more likely to find them crushed/splattered over a carpet if you let them have them so be careful


am going to give her some berrys soon and post piccies :biggrin:


----------

